# Full & Free dictionary for Nokia 6600



## Kerry (May 19, 2006)

Hi guys, Could you pl. suggest the suitable site(s) from where  mobile software 'free dictionary' would be available for Nokia 6600 mobile?


----------



## Najesh (May 19, 2006)

I am also in search of it.if nebody is havig it then plz provide.


----------



## Akshay (May 20, 2006)

Though not free, MSDict is the best dictionary u can ask for: *www.handango.com

I have downloaded some so called free java dictionary but they are meant for crosswords puzzles or anagrams or they need to be connected to the internet to search for meanings.

I would suggest u buy MSDict v2.20. It even has medical, acronymic, business, english phrases, english pro, irregular verbs, synonymous dict., etc.

U can search at *www.symbianware.com for other dicts if available


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 16, 2006)

*www.mobilesmania.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=825&hl=oxford


----------

